# Wendy Re: TMJ



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Repost:wendy barton-o'neill New Member Posted 03 August 2005 04:50 PM Hello to everyone. Its Wendy from York, i am a new member and am just saying hello. I am wondering if anyone has the condition that often goes with Fibromyalgia,TMJ. I suffer from it and it has really affected my balance, i find myself staggering sideways or backwards without warning, its got so bad along with the pain in my hips i have to use a sitck. I struggled with the whole concept of being 37 and relying on a walking stick but had too many close shaves and i came to the conclusion it was better than falling over.I had a 'veering off' incident around last christmas time, i staggered into a woman in Fenicks in York and she gave me a look that was pure ice and evil. It dawned on me shortly after she must have thought i was drunk and i was so upset i went home and cried, (when i blub my nose and eyebrows go a really unattractive shade of red) it was then i had to admit to myself i needed a stick. It has saved me coming a cropper many a time since. I'm off to bed now, so goodnight and very best wishes to you all x ****************************************Hi Wendy!







I searched the archives, and found numerous posts on TMJ. As you can see, it's something a LOT of us here suffer frome. Here are the links to just a few of them...http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...410773#59410773http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...310773#96310773http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/702...410873#66410873


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you very much for the info on TMJ, it is amazing that there is so much info and i have been in the dark ages about all of it.I suppose its all part of the coming to terms with it all, which i'm struggling with i must admit, many thanks again, wendy.


----------

